# engine gets to hot



## evilbreed83 (Dec 2, 2014)

The engine gets to hot and it's a new problem. the radiator and hoses aren't leaking, the fluid is full, replaced thermostat, and fans both work fine. someone said it could be a sensor but if that isn't it what else could be the problem?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Bad water pump, head gasket leaking, cracked block, live on Venus, running pure water in the cooling system, live on Mercury, running pure antifreeze in the cooling system, error between the steering wheel on the driver's seat, live near the Sun, timing too far retarded, timing too far advanced, fuel tank full of plutonium.
You name it...


----------

